

Http://www.isjavaexploitable.com/ - saada
http://www.isjavaexploitable.com/

======
alpb
I have the latest Mac OS X version and no Java updates are available and this
website says I have 1.6.0u33 which is exploitable. That means tens of millions
of users are in danger, which I interestingly safely ignore. I will not
download a JRE (especially Java 7) and install to my Mac other than Apple
distributions. God knows what will break down with Java 7 on Mac. Maybe
nothing, but I don't bother.

